# Clen for Maintaining Muscle After Surgery



## pandapop (May 8, 2017)

Having (pubertal) gyno surgery in just over a week and I'm looking at ~4 weeks off from full bore training.

Has anyone ever heard of using/ used clen after surgery to maintain muscle mass?

A quick google search shows a few medical studies that suggest it might work, but I'm hoping someone might have some experience.

Cheers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

had the op 2 weeks ago

squatted 160kg for 5 today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed


----------



## pandapop (May 8, 2017)

Just read through your posts, top notch mate, cheers.

Sounds like my gyno is slightly larger than yours (bout grape-sized), but should end up sweet.

Which surgeon did you have in the end then?

(Edit - Is voitech his name?)

I'm just on a downer because my strength has been shooting up and I'm the biggest I've ever been rn. Sounds like purgatory at the beginning!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

pandapop said:


> Just read through your posts, top notch mate, cheers.
> 
> Sounds like my gyno is slightly larger than yours (bout grape-sized), but should end up sweet.
> 
> ...


 yes voitech, he performs hundreds per year where as adam only performs a handful (i was told this by Adam)

top guy, really chilled out, removed the whole gland (push for this) which is exactly what i wanted

he also doesnt go nuts with lipo which some surgeons will do for an immediate result but realistically fat is fat, he can help shape it so its in proportion to the rest of you if you hold excessive chest fat but to flatten it out when you have a belly is stupid.

at the start of this year or rather the end of last i was the strongest and biggest ive been, i completely ruptured my left pec bench pressing on january 4th and was waiting nearly a month before they reattached it, i then had 6 weeks no training followed by another 6 weeks s**t training

gyno removal surgery is piss in the ocean in comparrison

ive just come back from the gym and managed to start doing barbell rows and arm work again

youll probably lose some size and strength (will look worse than it really is) but it will come back in no time (2-3 weeks tops)

in the grand scheme of things its literally nothing and youll look far more aesthetic for the surgery than you ever would have been able to achieve in an extra months worth of training or what ever it is youll lose recovering from the surgery


----------



## pandapop (May 8, 2017)

I'm guessing the advice to stay clear of heavy training for such a long time more so applies to full blown melon removals, rather than what we're on about.

The pec tear sounds f**king grim, I feel for you mate.

Cheers for the heads up though, I appreciate it. Hope your recovery goes well.

I'll keep an eye on your posts, probably add an update of my own at some point too.

Ta


----------

